# 1 x 18-1 pin ROG_EXT Impossible to aquire???



## purecain (Jun 13, 2019)

As the title states people, I'm really struggling to acquire 1 x 18-1 pin ROG_EXT cable. Its sending me around the bend.

Asus is no longer the company it was. Ive emailed them and had nothing back over the last two years. The people I've spoken to simply had no idea what I was talking about.

Can anyone give me a heads up on how I could aquire another cable. Ebay  do not have any for sale. google brings up nothing and the cable shops ive tried had no idea.

looking for some help. I really need this cable before I can move a pc on. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mats (Jun 13, 2019)

I have no answer to that. This is just an idea, feel free to ignore it. 

If you've been looking for that long, I think you should consider making that cable by yourself. Do this at your own risk, and check the connections using a multimeter before connecting.

There's a pinout available, and it seems like it uses one regular USB (2x10) header, and one 2x8 header but I think two 2x10 headers would work just as well if there's room for it on the board.

In the other end there's a 2x20 pin female, pretty much the same as used for USB 3.0 headers. Start with two USB internal extension cables, and move the pin receptacles one by one by pressing the metal tab and pull the wire in question gently. Remove all pin receptacles in the USB 3.0 connector and put the other wires in the right place according to the pinout. If the connectors differs too much you might have to solder instead.

Ebay is one place to look, two cables like this (get long enough),





put together/soldererd to this 20 pin female (remove the rest).


----------



## R00kie (Jun 13, 2019)

A simple google search gave me this:








						ASUS Maximus Rampage ROG OC Panel Front Base Panel Cable Red
					

Buy ASUS Maximus Rampage ROG OC Panel Front Base Panel Cable Red for $19.99 with Free Shipping Worldwide (In Stock)




					www.moddiy.com
				




I love ModDIY, they always have the cables you look for


----------



## purecain (Jun 13, 2019)

wtf I get nothing from a google search but pages of garbage...  thanks for the reply's... 

I still dont get what you found in my google search for 1 x 18-1 pin ROG_EXT connector.


----------



## R00kie (Jun 13, 2019)

purecain said:


> wtf I get nothing from a google search but pages of garbage...  thanks for the reply's...
> 
> I still dont get what you found in my google search for 1 x 18-1 pin ROG_EXT connector.


I've searched for an ROG_EXT cable, it was the last link on the first page (at least for me).


----------



## Mats (Jun 13, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> A simple google search gave me this:


Waaay too simple!


----------



## purecain (Jun 19, 2019)

lol ive been searching for this cable for a long time. I was certain you couldn't buy one after researching. I obviously didnt look hard enough.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 19, 2019)

Is this what you need?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 19, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Is this what you need?











						1 x 18-1 pin ROG_EXT Impossible to aquire???
					

As the title states people, I'm really struggling to acquire 1 x 18-1 pin ROG_EXT cable. Its sending me around the bend.  Asus is no longer the company it was. Ive emailed them and had nothing back over the last two years. The people I've spoken to simply had no idea what I was talking about...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## purecain (Jul 21, 2019)

yep thats exactly the cable, sorry I havnt replied. im recovering from having kidney stones among other things so not been able to respond...


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 21, 2019)

Hope everything is going well. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## purecain (Jul 21, 2019)

I actually need the whole cable splitting into two at the usb_ext side as I cant plug it in to my new motherboard.
asus has added a plastic surrounding the pins. not sure if its possible to take it off.


----------



## purecain (Jul 23, 2019)

correction, asus have replaced rog_ext with the code socket. repinning of the rog cable is necessary to get it working.


----------

